# Chapter 2 from Die makers Handbook



## ضياء رمضان محمد (17 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
للمهتمين بتصميم و تصنيع اسطمبات الصاج 
اليكم رابط الفصل الثانى من كتاب die makers handbook بصيغة pdf 


http://rharriman.com/LawrenceRacing...erence PDFS/Die-Makers-Handbook-Chapter-2.pdf


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا و ياريت تكمل الكتاب 
جدا مشكور


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (26 يوليو 2011)

أنا لدى مجموعة من كتب الإسطمبات أقوم حاليا بمسحها ضوئيا لتكون فى صورة إلكترونيه - و لكن المجهود عليا كبير و اريد أن ابادل ما قمت بتحويله إلكترونى بكتب أخرى يقوم باقى المشاركين بتحويلها - أى غننى أبادل كتاب بكتاب هل هناك من يؤيدنى و يشاركنى فى هذا الموضوع


----------

